# need help to connect D Link DSL 2520U  and BELKIN F7D1301 WiFi Router



## ashu810 (Oct 8, 2012)

plz someone help me to connect D Link DSL 2520U( having BSNL BB Connection)   and i want to share my internet connection via Belkin F7D1301 WiFi Router.


----------

